# AMAZING tear stains alomost GONE!



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I took some advice off this site and applied it, it really worked!!! Just wanted to say thank you all for sharing your secret of POLYDENT it actually worked. I believe if I use it one more time under Circe's eyes will be white as snow!!
















I am sooooo happpy I can't express it enough! I might mention that I use Tylan as well but nothing as dramatic as the Polydent!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad it worked so well for you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have never ever had problems with tear stains till NOW..
What exactly did u do regarding applying it to the face??

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

What is POLYDENT?

Tell me please!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> What is POLYDENT?
> 
> Tell me please![/B]


Elaine, Polident is a product for cleaning false teeth!! Here is a thread that tells all about it:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4062


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always come to the rescue, I could not find that thread







, I know it explains how to apply it

Thanks


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher, again you have come to my rescue[attachment=10198:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great! Do you have before and after pictures? Would love to see them.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm surprised it worked so well for you. i tried it last week and it was very watery and i used only a couple teaspoons of water. can you write down step by step what you so here on this thread? thankx!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is what I did:

1) I cleaned Circe's face with water to get all the crustees off and let it dry. 

2) I used the whitening version of Polydent, two tablets into 1/4 cup cold water cold. 

3) I used the pads that you get with eye envy and dipped the pad into the solution, it was not dripping but saturated. Two pads for each eye. One for the solution and one to rub the fur.

4) I rubbed the solution onto the fur under the eyes getting as close to the eyes I could making sure to cover all the fur that is tear stained, then once the pad was not as saturated anymore I began to rub the fur or roll the fur between my fingers with the pad as I did the pad was getting color on it, looked like dirt. I used the saturated pad first to roll the fur and rub out the color, then I took a dry one and did it again. 

5) I let it stay on her til the next night when I bathed her with White on White. I couldn 't believe my eyes after she dried. It literally took out 1/2 of the stain, one more time and I would expect it to be gone.

I hope this works for others who are seeking a solution like I was, I am just stoked!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY , I am way happier seeing people use a product on the outside rather than the inside to get rid of tear stains . GOOD WORK !!!! Sarah


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know about your success with Polydent and for the details. Glad it is working so well for you. I had also read about it here on this website and have been wanting to try it. Scooty's stains aren't too bad so trying Polydent hasn't been at the top of my list but it is still on my list (written down somewhere on a post-it in a droor somewhere where I will never see it). I really want to try it now after hearing how it is working for your little cutey.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I did it last night, and it worked! He is face is almost white, I am going to try again in 2 weeks..



Andrea~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you use the overnight whitening or the "whitens in 3 minutes" polident? I tried it yesterday and didn't really notice a different on Lilly but after rereading how you did it I think I maybe didn't do it right. I'll try again tonight. 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## CujosMom (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi there - Cujo is starting to get his first stains. How did you use the polident? What did the vet say?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i could not get Polydent over here but i did get Steradent.

Does it say on your packet *"If swallowed seek medical attention immediatley"*


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Hi there - Cujo is starting to get his first stains. How did you use the polident? What did the vet say?[/B]



hey cujo's mom!!
I saw his picture at Banfield!!!!!
He is sooooo adorable and that picture is great!!!!


----------

